
The Myth of Mummy Wheat (2017) - benbreen
https://olh.openlibhums.org/articles/10.16995/olh.83/
======
knolax
People now study the Egyptologists themselves as they had once studied the
Ancient Egyptians.

------
ncmncm
tl;dr: A wonderfully thorough exploration of the origins, development, and
zombie-like re-animation of a popular myth fed by wild hope and ardent
hucksterism through centuries of careful demolition.

